# meat



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

are there any other meats that hedgehogs can eat besides chicken, tuna, and mealworms and crickets(if those count as meat?) etc. can they have turkey and is it ok to buy something freshly cut right out of the deli at the grocery store? and are they aloud to have hotdogs because recently i just thought of that and was wondering. i have the oscar mayer brand hotdogs, but i never fed them to my hedgie cus i didnt know but you can never be too careful when it comes to your little ones  and im very picky about what she eats especially if i dont know if its safe for her


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure about other kind of meats, but I think as long they are well cooked (boiled, baked, etc., NOT fried) and unseasoned it's ok. 

And hot dogs and other processed meats are no-no. Too much preservatives and seasoning.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks!  im just picky about what she eats if i dont know if its safe for her then i wont feed it to her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about deli meat - I think even with that kind it has more preservatives and sodium added to make it last longer? But if you could buy some frozen turkey, chicken, whatever, then boil or bake it plain, that'd be best. I know some people are big seafood eaters and have found their hogs like a variety of seafood besides tuna - crab, shrimp, etc.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Virtually all meats that you would eat that are not heavily salted/seasoned and are fully cooked are fine to offer. Like aconite-pawlove said, hot dogs and processed meats, as well as any sliced lunch meats are no good and shouldn't be fed.


----------



## Maddie The Hedgehog (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks for your help guys!  i appreciate it


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

I won't eat hotdogs or deli meat because of how processed and high in sodium they are so I wouldn't feed that to my hedgehog. However Willow loves ground beef more then anything. I cook it with the beef I am eating but when it's time for seasoning her portion comes out and gets dabbed off in a paper tower to get any extra grease off.


----------



## HenriettaTheHedgie (Mar 22, 2018)

Henrietta just tried cooked ground beef and gobbled it up. I was making chilli and cooked some extra lean ground beef in a separate pan with no oil/seasoning. I agree with everyone else's comments on no salt/fat/spice.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting on it. This one is 6 years old.


----------



## Nannaboo57 (Oct 17, 2017)

Bella , loves chicken baby food...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on threads before posting and don't post on old threads, this one is 6 years old.


----------

